# Emerald, one of our myotonic yearlings. Critique?



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi guys!
I was wondering if anyone could critique Em, she is one of our yearlings. She's so tame it was hard to get pics, she'd always walk up t me when she saw me. Sorry for not being set up, I was taking pics by myself


















. Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is cute!


----------



## Alleysalley02 (Jun 25, 2015)

Beautiful markings! Will you breed her in the future?


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks! Yes we will.


----------



## SarJMacc (Jun 24, 2015)

She is a good little doe. She is wide and nicely muscled. She has dense bones. She's a bit steep in the back. I'd like to see a bit more angle in the back legs. Sometimes if they are a little too straight she will lose production quality down the road.


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank you.  is the production loss a big concern for breeding?


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

She's very pretty. Is she registered may I ask? Who are her parents if she is? She's a pretty little thing.


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

She's not registered yet. Her father is though, he came from a farm here called Goat Flower Farm. They have a lot of tricolor and blue eyes.
As of now we are working on getting everyone registered.  her father is Goat Flower Farm Charlie Chaplin. He was registered before we got him.


----------

